# Don Frye returns against Warpath (+ video)



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Earlier this year, a 52-year-old Dan Severn was knocked out badly in an effort to earn his 100th victory. It was a sad scene that played out in front of a small audience. Fans in Lincoln, California, got their own "Severn moment" as 46-year-old Don Frye returned to action for the first time in over two years in a rematch against 41-year-old Ruben Villareal last Sunday.
> 
> The match was for the Gladiator Challenge promotion and their light heavyweight title. The two first fought to a draw for King Of The Cage back in 2006 and Villareal was an injury sub for the 5-6 Mike Gonzalez this time around. Villareal (19-23-3) has been a bit more active than Frye, fighting four times this year...except he lost all four and has dropped five of his last seven.
> 
> He did get back on the winning track in quick fashion last weekend though:


*Bloodyelbow*


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

was Warpath the dude Bas legkicked to a TKO in his last fight?

Hope Don takes this. Frye is the man!

EDIT: ah, this already happened.... bummer. -.-


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hellholming said:


> was Warpath the dude Bas legkicked to a TKO in his last fight?
> 
> Hope Don takes this. Frye is the man!
> 
> EDIT: ah, this already happened.... bummer. -.-


Yup, Ruben Villareal.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

It looked like the punches were keeping frye standing right at the end


----------

